# Tearing out my old layout.



## mvdeschane (Mar 10, 2020)

So, instead of thinking about my old layout and the problems its' age causes, I've decided that because of Covid 19 and the uncertainty this is causing, I'm going to get out my drafting table and see if I can come up with a good layout design for a new Narrow Gauge layout. The only thing I know for certain, is it would be built one module at a time. This would allow easy disassembly when the need arise. Because I have been interested in the Rio Grande Southern for years, this is one possible scenario I might build and another would be a completely freelanced design. I sort of like the Freelanced Idea as it allows me to buy and use whatever equipment I like.


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

Good for you. And the fun begins.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Another narrow gauge you might consider is the RhB or Rhätische Bahn in Switzerland or the narrow gauge commonly used in Sud Deutscheland and Austria.

Swiss narrow gauge is HOm (12mm) and southern Germany and Austria is HOe (9mm). There is a wide variety of equipment available from many European manufacturers and the scenery possibilities are limitless for a mountain railroad. HOe can use N scale track and HOm can use TT scale track.

I had initially given thought to a narrow gauge line in addition to the standard gauge HO when I planned my railroad. I did not pursue that avenue and now wish I had. I got hooked on Swiss narrow gauge from watching the many videos of cab rides through the Swiss Alps on these trains. Now I have a dual gauge line where once there was only standard gauge.

I wish I had seen these videos while I was still in the planning stages of my current layout. Things would have turned out much differently for the HOm/HO line.

Think about it and explore the possibilities.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Sounds like a good idea to me. Best of luck, and keep us posted on progress.


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

I think it might be best. First, it was your choice all along, and you've finally busted the concrete around the process. You have made a decision. Secondly, it will motivate you to carefully consider at least two really strong candidates for the use of your precious space, time, and other resources. Thirdly, if you don't live alone, the other person(s) sharing your domicile will collectively heave a sigh of relief that you're finally moving at a glacial pace on 'something'...anything...to get you up and on the move, to get you excited, animated, and energized about something you find to be fun.

I sincerely wish you great success and happiness.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Modular is the way to go when you are uncertain of the future of
your space. You can start with one, and as time passes you can
add others.

I built my room size HO DCC layout using a number of various size modules.
Each was made of 1 X4" lumber as a frame in a variety of square and rectangular
shapes. Each had legs of the 1 X 4s screwed together in a L shape. These
were bolted into CORNERS of each frame, thus adding to stability. The
several modules were then bolted together to form the entire benchwork.
I used 1/4" plywood covered by 1/4" paper covered foam from craft department 
of Walmart. The top is also attached by screws. 

As you can imagine is is very simple to create it, and equally simple to
take it apart to rearrange the modules to fit a new space.

Be sure to make the legs long enuf so that the table top is high
enuf for you to sit upright under it so that you can comfortably
do the wiring and other chores needed for your layout. 

Don


----------



## The USRA Guy (Apr 26, 2020)

Sounds like an interesting project. Modular is a great way to build your layout since you can do a bit at a time and not be underwhelmed by the progress (or lack of it). Keep us posted.


----------



## mvdeschane (Mar 10, 2020)

Well, the truth is that I'm uncertain about tearing out my present Layout! It has existed for 33 years and is the culmination of a s-pile of work over those 33 years. However, I am bored with it and want not put some excitement back in my Model Railroading Hobby. Because of what is happening in the U.S. right now, with the Covid 19 pandemic, I am only in the design process of any change that might ocurre. I am someone who at 70 years old with some medical issues would not likely fare to well if i contracted the disease. Given all this that is going on, it just seems smarter to hold onto what I have than to start over right now!


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

Well then it could be a good time to re-landscape and fix all those things you've wished had done this way or that way over the 33 years. Just pick a spot at a time and overhaul it. Mainly just enjoy the layout. 🇺🇸


----------



## The USRA Guy (Apr 26, 2020)

Cole beat me to it. You dont necessarily need to gut your entire layout, just take off the basics and start over.


----------



## mvdeschane (Mar 10, 2020)

For now, I have decided that it is not the right time to build a new layout. However, this doesn't fix the fact that I am bored with my present layout. I am enjoying the design process and I am exploring my options.


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

Now you can put to use everything you've learned over 33 years. And upgrade any equipment and design that has improved over the years.


----------

